
Rest of the world coronavirus cases crossed total cases from China - 1hakr
https://visalist.io/emergency/coronavirus/china-exclude
======
alpineidyll3
People taking the Chinese numbers at face value have obviously never been to
China or spoken to a member of the CCP.

